# I hate it when you order fish, and they "disappear"!



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

Definitely NOT the seller's fault, but the last time I ordered fish, one disappeared, never to be found again! I dumped them into a tupperware container, which I floated them in, drip acclimating them. *Before* I dumped them into the container, I carefully counted them to be sure I'd been sent the correct amount. Perfect, all were there. After they were in the container though, I noticed I was one short! And I remain one short!

I got another order today, and the same thing happened! All were there, and suddenly, I had one short when I went to net them out of the container and into the tank. Has anyone had this happen? I checked the breather bags again too, just to be sure, and definitely no fish had been trapped in there. I wonder if the missing one jumped out of the container and into the tank. I won't know until tomorrow, as the lights are off now to ease their stress. Its so strange, though, that it would happen twice. They are very small-- Furcata Rainbows and Gertrudae Rainbow babies. Still, I was super careful, and this is frustrating!


----------



## edman2012 (Mar 26, 2013)

That sounds really strange. Were the containers open? If they were they had to have jumped out. Or maybe they flew away, who knows.


----------



## RackinRocky (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree, its strange! And yes, the tupperware containers I floated them in were open. When I try to count them today (they move so fast its really hard to) it seems that there is still one missing! Oh well, guess I'll never know what happened...


----------

